# I've got an idea!!



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

One of the main issues to R in a marriage, is who to blame, and for what. You can't really blame the OM/OW, as they were not part of the marriage contract. It's futile trying to blame the WS, because they have at least 1,000,000 excuses as to why they cheated. You COULD blame the BS for their myriads of failings, but that wouldn't be fair, would it? So I've got an idea. BLAME THE ZOMBIES!!!! :smthumbup:Those dead sunza*****es have a lot to answer for. I mean, face it, most people having to do with cheating , are brain-dead anyway, and how did they get that way? The Zombies ate their brains, so they didn't know any better.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

:rofl: :smthumbup:

Looks TG and Hubs have their work cut out for them... Being Zombie killers and all. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

See, if we got rid of zombies, there would be no cheating. Simple.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Badblood said:


> One of the main issues to R in a marriage, is who to blame, and for what. You can't really blame the OM/OW, as they were not part of the marriage contract. It's futile trying to blame the WS, because they have at least 1,000,000 excuses as to why they cheated. You COULD blame the BS for their myriads of failings, but that wouldn't be fair, would it? So I've got an idea. BLAME THE ZOMBIES!!!! :smthumbup:Those dead sunza*****es have a lot to answer for. I mean, face it, most people having to do with cheating , are brain-dead anyway, and how did they get that way? The Zombies ate their brains, so they didn't know any better.


I think the blame needs to be placed where it belongs. 

The blame belongs to the cheaters both of them 

Their brains were not eaten by zombies. They chose to cheat.

Saying it was zombies gives the cheater an excuse.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

This begs the question... Do Zombies cheat??  :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> This begs the question... Do Zombies cheat??  :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That depends on the morals of the zombie.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Badblood said:


> That depends on the morals of the zombie.


:rofl:


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Hmm cognitive function probably isn't a good trade off... LoL! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> This begs the question... Do Zombies cheat??  :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_












Mind = blown. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

There's no basis at all for this thread, because the dead will not be walking the earth until December when the zombie apocalypse kicks off. Instead, blame the clowns or the mimes.


----------



## Falene (Dec 31, 2011)

Badblood said:


> One of the main issues to R in a marriage, is who to blame, and for what. You can't really blame the OM/OW, as they were not part of the marriage contract. It's futile trying to blame the WS, because they have at least 1,000,000 excuses as to why they cheated. You COULD blame the BS for their myriads of failings, but that wouldn't be fair, would it? So I've got an idea. BLAME THE ZOMBIES!!!! :smthumbup:Those dead sunza*****es have a lot to answer for. I mean, face it, most people having to do with cheating , are brain-dead anyway, and how did they get that way? The Zombies ate their brains, so they didn't know any better.


I disagree about not holding the OW/OM accountable in some cases. In my case, my husband had an affair with his best friend's fiance. She and I were friendly. She knew me. Our children played together. While my husband is the one I married, she also betrayed me. She was in my damn house having an affair with my husband helping me with our youngest daughter's birthday party!


----------



## MovingOn89 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Falene said:


> I disagree about not holding the OW/OM accountable in some cases. In my case, my husband had an affair with his best friend's fiance. She and I were friendly. She knew me. Our children played together. While my husband is the one I married, she also betrayed me. She was in my damn house having an affair with my husband helping me with our youngest daughter's birthday party!


You do realize that this is a joke thread, right?


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> There's no basis at all for this thread, because the dead will not be walking the earth until December when the zombie apocalypse kicks off. Instead, blame the clowns or the mimes.


Zombies may be dead, but mimes are creepy.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Your creepy badblood..LOL

@lordmayham, were have you been? Zombies are all around us, it just takes longer for them to decompose (did I spell that right).

My question to all of you is are you ready?


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Are mimes for real or are they just on TV and in the movies. Come to think of it I have never actually seen a mime in real life. But zombies - got one living down the street from me.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

the guy said:


> Your creepy badblood..LOL
> 
> @lordmayham, were have you been? Zombies are all around us, it just takes longer for them to decompose (did I spell that right).
> 
> My question to all of you is are you ready?


Guy.....PFFFFFFFT!! BTW, Trekkies are also creepy, but funny. Not in the Killer sort of way, but in the greasy perv sort of way. I always associate Trekkies, mimes and those guys that act out the Star Wars movies with deviant behavior. IDK why, maybe it's like they haven't reached puberty yet. But having said that, they ARE hysterically funny to watch. Oh, also those people who act out the "Rocky Horror Picture Show".:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

*WAIT!!*

You think Rocky Horror is creepy? Then I'm leaving!











P.S. I'm not so sure it's zombies. After all babies, ...by the light of the night it all seems all right.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, not as creepy as mimes or Trekkies.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

[Facepalm] Another person who thinks Trekkies are creepy.


----------

